# Straight Cuts with Scroll Saw



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I want to cut some 1”x 14” long strips of 1/4" UHMW and aluminum with my 16” King Scroll Saw. The cuts must be straight and I was thinking if I could secure a piece of 1”x 2” on top of the saw then it should be fine.

Since the underside of the table top is ribbed and it’s difficult to secure the 1”x 2”, I was thinking to drill two 1/8” holes on the table top to secure the fence.

Is it a good idea?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Nicolas,

I am not sure what other saws you have, but I would have thought there must be an easier way than to use a scroll saw for ripping.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a table saw James but don't like the idea ripping with it UHMW and aluminum in such a small size. The scroll cuts both really good but need a fence to get it straight


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i belive it is going to be hard to do. The blade's don't have teeth on both side's. They are punch out and only have teeth on one side .I belive only on the right side. That is why when you saw anything the piece want's to pull to the right. Call Mike and ask if he has a answare. He sell's the best saw blade's Flying Dutchman the link Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Nicolas, with the proper blade, table insert and push sticks, cutting that material on the table saw would be a piece of cake. I routinely cut stuff was smaller than that.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Jim but I’m not an experienced user with the table saw and I’m afraid of kick backs. I do have the proper blade, insert and push sticks but I don’t cut anything less then 3” strip on my table saw.

The other reason is that my blade guard is too wide (came with my cheep saw) and if I go less than 3” the darn guard touches the fence and then I can’t use the push stic. I will do no cuts without the guard.

I’m sure that the scroll saw will do a nice job because I did some experimental runs and it cuts beautifully but obviously I can’t get a straight cut without a fence


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi* Nicolas*

It can be done on the scroll saw with the right blade,,it's not one of the thin ones but it's hvy.and wide blade, call Mike he will tell you what blade will work ..
But you will need to replace the blade many times,, the teeth will ware on the blade on the right side quick..and will want to move off to the right side easy..

Like the number 12 that's .067 thick.
========


========



kolias said:


> Thanks Jim but I’m not an experienced user with the table saw and I’m afraid of kick backs. I do have the proper blade, insert and push sticks but I don’t cut anything less then 3” strip on my table saw.
> 
> The other reason is that my blade guard is too wide (came with my cheep saw) and if I go less than 3” the darn guard touches the fence and then I can’t use the push stic. I will do no cuts without the guard.
> 
> I’m sure that the scroll saw will do a nice job because I did some experimental runs and it cuts beautifully but obviously I can’t get a straight cut without a fence


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Will do that bobj, thanks


----------

